# Waterbury Long Winds



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

A few months back I had an article published in the NAWCC Bulletin on the Waterbury Watch Co long wind or rotary watches. Since many of these show up on Ebay in the UK I thought the article might be of interest to some here. Here is a link to the article.

Waterbury


----------

